# OB100 (Start Up)



## karokh (3 August 2021)

Hallo,
ich würde Hilfe über Anlauf OB brauchen. Ich habe S7 1500, Tia Portal V16. Die Aufgabe wäre so, nach Stop and Run von CPU sollte Anlage automatisch wieder An sein. Aber leider nach wieder Run von CPU kriege ich kein Signal von OB100. Das Prgramm wie im Bild zeigt wurde so programmiert.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

Erstens einmal gibt es ein Systemmerkerbyte, mit dem man den Anlauf auswerten kann.

Zu deiner Programmierung. Warum sollte das Bit während des Anlauf gesetzt werden, wenn doch die Bedingung zum setzen auf
FALSE ist??

Automatischer Anlagenanlauf bei Spannungswiederkehr ist in der Praxis auch sehr ungewöhnlich.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

Woher kommt denn dieser "AllgemeinDaten.Startup" ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

Also noch einmal:

Die CPU läuft an, der OB100 wird durchlaufen. Möchtest du dann dein BIT "Anlage ist ein" dort setzen,
müsstest du an der S Box links ein TRUE verknüpfen.

Alternativ:
Lösche den OB100, nutze das Systemmerkerbit "FirstScan" und setze das Bit in deinem normalen Programmteil.
Noch ein Tipp:
Du hast in deinen Variablen Leerzeichen verwendet. Versuche dies unbedingt zu vermeiden.


----------



## karokh (3 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Erstens einmal gibt es ein Systemmerkerbyte, mit dem man den Anlauf auswerten kann.
> 
> Zu deiner Programmierung. Warum sollte das Bit während des Anlauf gesetzt werden, wenn doch die Bedingung zum setzen auf
> FALSE ist??
> ...


das wäre eine Hebeanlage mit zwei Pumpen und wurde abgesichert mit einem Liquiphant und hat Vorrang auf das Proigramm.Das programm funktionert basiert auf den Analog Füllstand nach 4 verschiedne Parameter, so "die Anlage Ein" wäre nur eine Freigabe für die Reaktion der zwei Pumpen nach dem Wert von Füllstand (Über HMI) und sollte das nach Stop und wieder Run automatisch auf true gesetzt wird damit es nicht Überwasser bekommt.


----------



## karokh (3 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Woher kommt denn dieser "AllgemeinDaten.Startup" ?


Das kommt von optimierter DB


----------



## PN/DP (3 August 2021)

karokh schrieb:


> DeltaMikeAir schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Woher kommt denn dieser "AllgemeinDaten.Startup" ?
> ...



DeltaMikeAir meint, wo/wann dem "AllgemeinDaten.Startup" etwas zugewiesen wird.

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

karokh schrieb:


> Das kommt von optimierter DB


Das ist schön, aber diese Info bringt nichts. Da diese Variable beim Hochlauf auf FALSE ist, kann es nicht funktionieren.
Für was ist diese "StartupVariable" gut? Wo wird sie beschrieben...?


----------



## karokh (3 August 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> DeltaMikeAir meint, wo/wann dem "AllgemeinDaten.Startup" etwas zugewiesen wird.
> 
> Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

??


----------



## karokh (3 August 2021)

Sorry for my german skills. Das wäre so, dass nach wieder Run von CPU, "AllgemeinDaten.Startup" sollte ein Signal für die "Anlage ist ein" geben Quasi  "Anlage ist ein" auf True gesetzt wird, wenn ich diene Frage richtig verstand habe..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

karokh schrieb:


> Sorry for my german skills. Das wäre so, dass nach wieder Run von CPU, "AllgemeinDaten.Startup" sollte ein Signal für die "Anlage ist ein" geben Quasi  "Anlage ist ein" auf True gesetzt wird, wenn ich diene Frage richtig verstand habe..


Ja, aber noch einmal.
Die Variable AllgemeinDaten.Startup, wo wird diese beschrieben? Dein Netzwerk kann so nicht funktionieren weil
diese Variable auf FALSE ist. Ersetze einfach diese Variable mit einem "TRUE", dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## karokh (3 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Also noch einmal:
> 
> Die CPU läuft an, der OB100 wird durchlaufen. Möchtest du dann dein BIT "Anlage ist ein" dort setzen,
> müsstest du an der S Box links ein TRUE verknüpfen.
> ...


Mit FirstScan hat es einwandfrei funktionert Vielen Vielen Danke nochmals for your great help!!


----------



## PN/DP (3 August 2021)

Könnte es sein, daß "AllgemeinDaten.Startup" von einem HMI eingestellt wird? Daß man da wählen kann, ob die Anlage bei STOP/RUN automatisch anlaufen soll?

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, daß "AllgemeinDaten.Startup" von einem HMI eingestellt wird? Daß man da wählen kann, ob die Anlage bei STOP/RUN automatisch anlaufen soll?
> 
> Harald


Wäre denkbar. Daher wiederholt die Frage nach dem Querverweis...


----------



## karokh (3 August 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, aber noch einmal.
> Die Variable AllgemeinDaten.Startup, wo wird diese beschrieben? Dein Netzwerk kann so nicht funktionieren weil
> diese Variable auf FALSE ist. Ersetze einfach diese Variable mit einem "TRUE", dann sollte es funktionieren.


Ich habe gerade die Vraible auf True gesetzt. Es hat auch funktionert. Das war vermutlich
der Fehler , dass ich die Variable nicht negiert habe . Dankeschön für die Hilfe und sehr gute Erklärungen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 August 2021)

> Könnte es sein, daß "AllgemeinDaten.Startup" von einem HMI eingestellt wird? Daß man da wählen kann, ob die Anlage bei STOP/RUN automatisch anlaufen soll?


Tja Harald, wir werden es wohl nie erfahren


----------



## RudiRatlos (12 Dezember 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ...
> Noch ein Tipp:
> Du hast in deinen Variablen Leerzeichen verwendet. Versuche dies unbedingt zu vermeiden.



Hallo DeltaMikeAir

Worauf begründest Du Deine Aussage?
Weshalb bietet TIA das an, wenn es nicht immer funktioniert?
Ich hatte nach der Umstellung von S7 auf TIA mir echt Mühe gegeben die Variablen neu zu strukturieren und noch keine Fehler gefunden?

Aber bei mir ist der Name auch Programm


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Dezember 2022)

RudiRatlos schrieb:


> Worauf begründest Du Deine Aussage?


Mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand und der Kompabilität zur IEC.


RudiRatlos schrieb:


> Weshalb bietet TIA das an, wenn es nicht immer funktioniert?


Funktioniert ja, in dem Fall leider.


----------

